# 175 - Evidence of Specific Work Experience vs. Work experience



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

I sent my application for ACS assessment in January of 2008. I got a positive skill assessment from ACS in Feb 2008 stating that as of March of 2004 the requirements of ACS PIM2 are satisfied which tells me that ACS wanted app. if not exact 4 years of experience with my MS degree in CS. My MS and work experience is in USA.

I wasn't able to decide for a while if I am ready to migrate to Australia or not knowing the fact that it may take a while before my application is processed, which took almost 7-8 months. Now finally I decided and lodged my application (Subclass 175) with DIAC. Not to mention that I decided to file the case myself.

After submitting the application I got a list of documents where DIAC is asking for "Evidence of Specific Work Experience" and "Evidence of Work experience" in addition to several other documents. For "Evidence of Specific Work Experience" they do mention that submit evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of 3 out of the last 4 years but they do not mention number of years experience for "Evidence of Work experience".

I have over 10 years of experience in the same field. Does any one know if DIAC wants/requires us to submit 4 years of experience *OR* all experience one has through out his/her career? I really *DON't* want to make it complicated by submitting lots of documents if they are not necessary since I am planning to submit Payslips, Tax Returns, etc. 


I would highly appreciate any/multiple inputs/feedback.


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Y OZ,


* "Evidence of Specific Work Experience" *

This might be the current employer certificate which state your Skills sets , designation, date of joining and whether full time / part time employee.

The skill sets shows you are working there so and so date with specific work.



*"Evidence of Work experience"*

This might be the previous employers so u could not go to them and asking for your skill sets so you have cerificates along with designation, date of joining and whether full time / part time employee.


As you said, 4 Yrs is eligible for 175 class visa.

better you submit all your work experience along with relavant documents.


Thanks


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks IndianKrxcute!!

I appreciate your answer and valuable time on providing feedback.

When you say "better you submit all your work experience"; is that based on some supporting facts or your own opinion/experience?

My question here may sound little harsh but kindly take it on a positive note since I am trying to understand the actual requirements from DIAC here.

Regards,


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

Any other comments?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Personally I would send everything that supports my work experience. I would rather send too much and not too little. 

For work experience I think I took it to mean what I had actually done in each position rather than evidence that I had actually been working. 

However it was along time ago that I applied for our skilled independent visa and I did what I was told by the agent  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Misho (Jan 3, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Personally I would send everything that supports my work experience. I would rather send too much and not too little.
> 
> For work experience I think I took it to mean what I had actually done in each position rather than evidence that I had actually been working.
> 
> ...



Is it common for DIAC to request for proof of work experience from most recent job(nominated job) or proof from all jobs ever held? On the regulations, they don't specifically ask for proof of all jobs unless we are seeking points from 'other experience'.
Anyone have any experience with this for 175 or 176 visa?

Thanks,
Misho


----------



## ihtisham20 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have same question like yours. Can you please help? Did you sent last 4 year docs or all the documents of last 8 / 10 years? What you recommend?


"Does any one know if DIAC wants/requires us to submit 4 years of experience OR all experience one has through out his/her career? I really DON't want to make it complicated by submitting lots of documents if they are not necessary since I am planning to submit Payslips, Tax Returns, etc. "


----------



## Y_OZ? (Dec 29, 2008)

ihtisham20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have same question like yours. Can you please help? Did you sent last 4 year docs or all the documents of last 8 / 10 years? What you recommend?
> 
> ...


I ended up sending everything.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Work Experience: Immigration normally considers Work Experience that is closely related to your nominated ASCO.

Specific Work Exp: This is something that must be directly correlated to the nominated ASCO.

Example: If your nominated occupation is Accountant, then if you work as a book keeper or some clerical role closely related to accounting, then is considered as work experience.

On the other side if you have specifically dealt with real accounting, like taxation, audit reporting etc., then it is specific work experience.


----------



## JT1979 (Mar 8, 2009)

devibon said:


> Work Experience: Immigration normally considers Work Experience that is closely related to your nominated ASCO.
> 
> Specific Work Exp: This is something that must be directly correlated to the nominated ASCO.
> 
> ...


I was about to post a question that had something to do with what you've mentioned, thanks!


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

In my experience specific work experience refers to when you are claiming bonus points for 3 out of 4 years of experience. 

Work experience refers to the basic work experience requirement that must be met by all applicants: no less than 12 out of 24 months of work experience.

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## A.K.Samy (Apr 15, 2009)

*Hi Veronika*



SOMV said:


> In my experience specific work experience refers to when you are claiming bonus points for 3 out of 4 years of experience.
> 
> Work experience refers to the basic work experience requirement that must be met by all applicants: no less than 12 out of 24 months of work experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Veronika 

I am an Electronics engineer from HR (India) country and filed my application on July 2nd -2008 (175), waiting for CO allocation. I have 6 years of work experience in that I worked in 3 companies in India as well as outside. My problem is I do not have adequate documents to support my first 4 years of experience (first 2 companies) except service certificate whereas I have all the documents for later 2 years. Is it possible to claim 120 paints from other category except specific work experience as below? 

Age: 30 Points (29 at the time of application, DOB 15-04-1979)

SOL: 60 

IELTS: 15 

MODL: 15 (I can show 2 years experience in MODL occupation)

Specific work Experience : 0 ( though I have 6 years of experience I don’t want claim any point here since I don’t have enough document for first 4 years )

I believe we will be asked to submit the point test when the CO is allocated where we can specify as above. Can you please confirm it will work or still CO may ask about my previous employment details!!

Yes i got my skills assed already , i have submitted only Service certificate to EA. But i know DIAC may not be satiesfied with only service certificate , that is the reason why i am bit worried. And one more problm in my case is when we sent the application ( 175 ) , my agent claimed 130 points , inluding 10 bonus points for specific work experince ( 4 years ) . So it is possible to say now that we dont want to claim that extra 10 points when the CO is allocated !!


----------



## umair (Oct 11, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Personally I would send everything that supports my work experience. I would rather send too much and not too little.
> 
> For work experience I think I took it to mean what I had actually done in each position rather than evidence that I had actually been working.
> 
> ...



Hi Kaz101..
Kaz did you submit the tax returns and payslips to DIAC ? with your application. and these are must required by DIAC??

Thanks..

Regards,


----------



## sam99r (May 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have been requested by CO to submit work exp cert for period 1/08/08 to 25/10/09. i joined my current company on 14/08/08 and was serving notice period (in my previous organisation) from 01/08/08 to 10/08/08 (period in consideration)
So in effect i do not have certificate for 15 days or so... how much wil this affect my application?
I know there is no clear answer to this but has any one had similar experience to mine?
Sam


----------



## TheItGuy (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, I would like to begin with giving a brief on my profile, please pardon me if I posted in the wrong place or something as I am new and happy to be corrected.

Profile,
India---
-Way back in the nov of 2005 I started working as an office assistant, I think I was in my 12th standard or something, doing admin tasks and clerical jobs for some cash.Did this for 2 years roughly.

- Got promoted as a Junior Consultant, mostly assistting business analysts and system analysts and handling 1st and 2nd level user issues on a help desk, serving clients in the US. The company had grown as well.

-Next Jump was in I think the second year of my engineering when I got promoted as a Junior Business Analyst, continuing to work during the nights serving the clients in the US and going to college in the day, was pursuing computer science engineering at that time.Worked roughly 3.5 years at this profile.

Australia--
- Currently I hold a masters in IT from an australian university and I qualify to apply as a business analyst.

Querry--
The experience documents I can produce are--
--Payslip from the company telling how much was I paid
--An experience certificate that would tell all my duties that I performed
(The company is a multi-national at this time by the way)
--Any check or verification could be done with the company in regards to me.

The documents I cant produce are--
-- A bank statement showing the salary being credited in the account.
-- A tax returns document.

Why ? 
Because , I was a student and was paid cash as I was not even a graduate, but what started as a thing to have some pocket money along with my studies, turned into quite a serious role as a Business analyst. Possibly the company wanted to save some money on Taxes or something.

My question : Since, I am going to apply for ACS and eventually submit an EOI, should I mention this experience to get the five points for 3 years of full-time work(30 hours a week during nights) as a business analyst or should I just apply with 60 points and hope for the best. I dont want to risk a complete rejection because I am unable to provide some bank statement and tax returns, and by the way I was paid quite less and was not a taxable income until the final 3 months of my work before I left for Australia.

Guys, I am on the verge of submittinng the EOI, prompt responses and your help would be very deeply appreciated.


----------

